

A good book for personal finance - nato1138

Can anyone suggest a succinct yet amazing self-help book for maintaining good personal finance.
======
Mankhool
The Wealthy Barber. <http://www.wealthybarber.com/>

------
d2viant
Not quite self help, but will definitely show you what the right path looks
like.

The Millionaire Next Door: www.amazon.com/dp/0671015206

